# Particulate matter



## shadows

alguien sabe la traducción al español del concepto *Particulate matter*, tengo la definición pero no se como expresarlo en dos palabras.  Según un diccionario la definición es:

 "material suspended in the air in the form of minute solid particles or liquid droplets, especially when considered as an atmospheric polluntant"

gracias por su ayuda,


----------



## jacinta

sólidas partículas  diminutas


----------



## Yuribear

Hola,
Yo he escuchado ese término como "materia en partículas", pero no sé si va de acuerdo al contexto de lo que estas leyendo o traduciendo. ¿Podrías darme más información al respecto? Dime cómo dice la frase a la que haces referencia, por que a veces nada mas se habla de las partículas de "X" (cualquier elemento).


----------



## shadows

es un subtítulo, pero después viene lo siguiente:

For all plants or units PM10 emissions should not exceed 50 mg/Nm3.


----------



## natewhd

In English :matter" refers to any and all things that have mass, or take up space.  Particulate mattter basically refers to very small particles of any type of matter, dust, dead skin, bacteria, germs, mold, etc...  HEPA filters are used to clean the air,
High
Efficiency
Particulate
Air Filters
Hope this helps


----------



## princesasofia

material particulado es la respuesta correcta. Ya ha pasado mucho tiempo,y quiza ya no te sirva pero como yo estaba buscando extactamente lo opuestao, es decir,  como tarducir "material particulado" al ingles, al ver tu pregunta me di cuenta que es exactamente lo mismo.

saludos


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Hoy hicieron esta misma pregunta, pero en español  "material particulado" 

Saludos.


----------



## Claudio Elgueta

It is "material particulado"


----------



## Ferf

¿Partículas?


----------



## carioquita

Ferf:
No, particulate en este sentido es:
PARTICULATE= particulado

Diccionario para ingenieros
Autor: Luis A. Robb
Español-Ingles/Ingles-Español
(mismo autor del Diccionario de Términos Legales )

Saludos


----------



## Ferf

Gracias, Carioquita

Ferf


----------



## Jaén

carioquita said:


> PARTICULATE= particulado
> 
> Diccionario para ingenieros
> Autor: Luis A. Robb
> Español-Ingles/Ingles-Español
> (mismo autor del Diccionario de Términos Legales )
> 
> tarde pero para que otra persona que lo busque sepa de donde salió
> suerte.


Me sirvió a mí.

Muchas gracias!


----------

